# Sound Compak E8 is this ok



## Edwin45 (Oct 31, 2015)

Delete


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Hope so, mine is the same when slowing down


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Edwin45 said:


> My Compak E8 makes a strange sound, is this ok.


It depends...

1. Have you ever cleaned it, is anything trapped in there (beans), have you ever opened it and checked the burrs etc.. (I'm assuming probably never)?

2. Can you turn the burrs with your fingers...(or use a socket on an extension and turn that with fingers on the central extension, not the wrench)

3. What's running eccentrically in the video, can see as it slows down, or is it an optical illusion

4. Is it grinding fine enough for espresso, or do you have trouble with some beans and the shots running fast, because by the sound of it, you can't really close the burrs up any more (unless it's just a trapped bean)

5. is your grinder at the burr touching point (caveat above), cos if it is, you shouldn't need it that fine for espresso, if it's not, it sounds like it.

To get a decent opinion, you need to put the video into some sort of context...


----------



## Edwin45 (Oct 31, 2015)

Delete


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Re point 3 - it does seem to be very 'wobbly' as it slows down. By huge bug bear with this grinder - the bottom burr is very hard to line up properly. Although OP says it has never been removed


----------



## Edwin45 (Oct 31, 2015)

Delete


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Edwin45 said:


> A lot of money for Compak grinders but i thnk verry cheapy build quality.


That's not the experience I have with an e8 build quality


----------



## Edwin45 (Oct 31, 2015)

Delete


----------

